# Lawnmower- Handle Broke



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

The metal on my handlebar just ripped right through. It is a Craftsman model# 917.387620, serial# 030802M 035060. Getting a new part is probably more than the mower is worth. How do I find a part that fit fit on?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

If it's a simple handle with no controls you may abe able to brace it with a piece of pipe, slighty larger diameter for short term, but if you're going to keep it there should be a few mower shops around with plenty of scrapped parts...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sweaty said:


> The metal on my handlebar just ripped right through. It is a Craftsman model# 917.387620, serial# 030802M 035060. Getting a new part is probably more than the mower is worth. How do I find a part that fit fit on?


Look on Craig's List, maybe you'll get lucky. Try looking under Free Stuff also.
Ron


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

You don't say exactly what handle part is broken. Go to www.searspartsdirect.com and put in your model # to see the diagram and parts list. Replacement parts for these mowers aren't expensive. One of mine is a very similar model with a 6hp Briggs, still going strong after 12 years.


----------

